
Measure the Speed of Light – With Chocolate [video] - ghosh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WXW2bBWBEg&feature=youtu.be
======
gus_massa
This is an interesting experiment, but it only measures the light wavelength.
If you thrust (don't measure) the value of the frequency in the back label,
you can trust the value of the light speed in a book.

